# pkg install e17-module*?



## Tigoba (Sep 14, 2014)

This may be a very stupid question, but how can I install all e17-modules?
`pkg install e17-module*` won't work.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 14, 2014)

```
pkg install e17-modules
```
 x11-wm/e17-modules is a meta-port installs most of the modules or with `pkg install -g e17-module\*`.


----------



## Tigoba (Sep 14, 2014)

AH, thank you.
But is there a way to put wildcards into `pkg install` in general?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 14, 2014)

The option  
	
	



```
-g, --glob Treat the package names as shell glob patterns.
```
 ( from `pkg help install` ).


----------



## Tigoba (Sep 15, 2014)

```
pkg install -g e17-module*
pkg: No match.
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2014)

You need to escape the asterisk or the shell is going to try to glob(1) it before the command is sent to pkg(8).


----------



## Tigoba (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah ok, I get it, thank you.


----------

